# Junk mail or a phishing attempt from Linda Bopp?



## ctyatty (Apr 10, 2007)

Got what looks like junk mail or a phishing attempt, signed Linda Bopp, (xxxxxx@xxxxx.com) TUG Volunteer

Wants to know if I want my WTB ad continued.
Is this for real?

I am suspicious of any unsolicited email.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2007)

Is Linda Bopp a TUG volunteer?


_I moving this to the TUG thread since it isn't about Buying, selling but about a ? Tug volunteer?_


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

indeed she is! (although not on the vollist page).

Although I was unaware she did the WTB/WTR items.  It is likely that one of the other volunteers is on vacation this week and she is just helping out in that area!


----------



## PeterS (Apr 11, 2007)

Late last night I got a couple SPAM emails to the address I only have linked here at TUG...

Today I got a blank email from Admin@tugbbs.com... no subject or anything inside again to the address I have registered only here....

I use a separate address just for TUG so the emails from here don't get mixed up with other stuff... 

Strange... Any reason this is happening?

Has the user email list been hacked?

Pete


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

the blank email was an accident...but we did send it.

spam will come to emails you have listed for classified ads and such....very rare for it to happen through the BBS though.


----------



## Dori (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah that answers my question. I just sent an e-mail asking about this very topic!

Dori


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: the blank email*

See this post: Email from TUG?


----------

